# Probleme mit Netbeans und javaDoc



## ernst (11. Sep 2018)

Hallo allerseits,
da ich meine Methoden dokumentieren will (benutze Netbeans IDE 8.1), verwende ich das Schema 

/**
...
*/

Ich schreibe alle Klassen in eine Datei (ist zwar nicht die feine Art, will es trotzdem mal probieren).
Leider wird mir nur die Methode main(...) der Hauptklasse in HTML angezeigt.
Die Methoden der restlichen Klassen werden nicht angezeigt.
Ist das normal oder mache ich etwas falsch ?

mfg
ernie


----------



## fhoffmann (11. Sep 2018)

ernst hat gesagt.:


> Ich schreibe alle Klassen in eine Datei


Das ist eine ganz schlechte Idee.
In einer Datei darf nur eine public class stehen. Und standardmäßig werden von javadoc nur public Elemente dokumentiert.


----------



## ernst (11. Sep 2018)

fhoffmann hat gesagt.:


> In einer Datei darf nur eine public class stehen. Und standardmäßig werden von javadoc nur public Elemente dokumentiert.


Vielen Dank für diese Info.
Hast du mir eine Quelle, wo das drin steht:
"Und standardmäßig werden von javadoc nur public Elemente dokumentiert"

mfg
ernie


----------



## fhoffmann (11. Sep 2018)

ernst hat gesagt.:


> Hast du mir eine Quelle, wo das drin steht




```
javadoc -help
```
Ich muss mich korrigieren: Es werden public und protected Elemente dokumentiert.


----------



## Neumi5694 (19. Jul 2019)

ernst hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank für diese Info.
> Hast du mir eine Quelle, wo das drin steht:
> "Und standardmäßig werden von javadoc nur public Elemente dokumentiert"
> 
> ...


In den Netbenas-Projekteigenschaften kannst du das einstellen.
"Include Private and Package Private Members" nennt sich der Punkt.
Wenn der nicht aktiv ist, werden nur protected und public dokumentiert.

Ich kann mich fhoffmann nur anschließen. Alle Klassen in eine Java-Datei zu packen ist eine überaus schlechte Idee. Wenn du mal einen Handler für ein Formular mit reinpackst, von mir aus. Davon abgesehen teile so viel auf wie möglich.


----------



## mihe7 (20. Jul 2019)

ernst hat gesagt.:


> da ich meine Methoden dokumentieren will


Wozu?


----------



## White_Fox (20. Jul 2019)

Der Thread ist auch bald ein Jahr alt...ob das noch aktuell ist? Immerhin war ernst dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal im Forum.


----------

